# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Medizinstudium in Irland

## AlexHG13

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich bin momentan sehr interessiert mein Medizinstudium in Irland anzufangen. Leider habe ich bis jetzt keine richtige Erfahrungsberichte (meistens sehr alt u/o nicht vollstndig) oder jetzige Studenten finden knnen die mir meine Fragen antworten knnen oder einfach erzhlen wie es so ist dort. Ich habe einfach meine Fragen so aufgelistet und hoffe jemand kann helfen. 

- Wie gefllt es dir da? 

- Was fr einen Abschluss hat man da am Ende (nach die 6Jahre)? 
- Ist der Doktor title inkl. wie in sterreich/USA usw? 

- Hast du dich auf eigene Faust so zusagen beworben oder hast du eine Vermittlungsfirma genommen (zB MSA, Studimed, usw.)? 

- Wie hast du dich auf die Aufnahmeprfung vorbereitet? 
- Hast du an die Vorkurse teilgenommen? 

- Wie hast du das Studium dort finanziert? (Entschuldige die sehr persnliche Frage) Eltern? Auslands BafG? 

- Hast du versucht wieder zurck nach Deutschland zu wechseln, oder wolltest du nicht?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus fr deine Hilfe

----------


## davo

Manche dieser Sachen kann man einfach online rausfinden  :hmmm...: 

Nein, man bekommt keinen Doktor, sondern einen Dreifach-Bachelor (MB BCh BAO). Das Studium dauert je nach Uni 5-6 Jahre, und danach muss man noch ein Jahr internship machen (z.B. wenn man die deutsche Approbation will). Wenn man bereits ein anderes Studium abgeschlossen hat, gibt es, wie in England auch, vierjhrige Graduate Entry Medicine ("GEM") Studiengnge. In Summe braucht man also 6-7 Jahre (bzw. 5 Jahre via GEM) um einen mit dem deutschen Medizinstudium vergleichbaren Status zu haben.

----------


## Solara

Und was ist mit deinen bisherigen Plnen in Regensburg, Frankfurt oder Osteuropa geschehen?

----------


## AlexHG13

Ich selbst studiere in Heidelberg - bezglich die Fragen die ich hier gestellt habe ber Regensburg, Frankfurt und das Studium in Osteuropa habe ich nur fr freunde gestellt. Jetzt ber das Studium in Irland, habe ich nur nachgefragt weil ich jetzt selbst nur neugierig bin.

----------


## Solara

> Ich selbst studiere in Heidelberg - bezglich die Fragen die ich hier gestellt habe ber Regensburg, Frankfurt und das Studium in Osteuropa habe ich nur fr freunde gestellt. Jetzt ber das Studium in Irland, habe ich nur nachgefragt weil ich jetzt selbst nur neugierig bin.


Warum schreibst du dann, dass du dein Studium in Irland anfangen mchtest?
Oder in Tschechien oder oder? 

Schwerlich nachvollziehbar.

----------


## Harryn

Hallo! Was mit deinen Plnen? Hast du Info ber Irland?=)

----------

